# Telesto vs. Big Nibs



## Yogodot (Jul 11, 2010)

Telesto loves to lie on our tiny backyard patio in the sun. The patio is surrounded by a tall wooden fence with a gate to the common area where there’s a pool. Most other cat owners in the complex let their cats roam free, but our cats prefer to remain on our patio. Telesto is very vigilant about other cats walking by the gate, beneath which is a small space through which she observes them. If they come too close or stick their noses under the gate, she reaches out a paw and swipes at them, letting forth a blood-curdling growl. We have no explanation for this behavior except that she’s defending her territory. The other day we went out on the patio to see Telesto sprawled in her usual spot by the gate, and next to her was an open nylon cat collar. Attached to the collar was a tag engraved with the name, “Big Nibs,” and the address of one of the units on the other side of the pool. No doubt, Big Nibs had paid a visit to our gate and come too close to Telesto, who reached out and tore the breakaway collar right off his neck. After sharing our amusement at this scenario, we returned the collar to Big Nibs’s owner, who was only a little embarrassed. 
YG


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! That's great!


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

Wow, does she ever excellent aim! I bet the other cat was sure suprised. I wonder if next it will be a dog's collar


----------

